# Attachments



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

How do you know which attachment model number is the
correct one for your tractor ? Sears has so many tractor models
with similar HP and deck sizes but they all have unique model
numbers. Is there a place on the Sears web site that you can find
out if attachment model “ABC” will fit tractor model “XYZ” ?


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, I have seen an applications sheet on the attachment page that lists the machines compatible with that attachment like snow blowers and blades. The link below is for 2004 current models.

Fitup.pdf


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bob

That's a great chart! Goes back quite a few years.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bob...

Thanks for the fit-up chart. 
Did you get it from the Sears site ?
I was looking at a 3 bin bagger on eBay but I'm not sure if it's the
correct one for my deck. 
The bagger is a Model GTB48A Product Number 954 63 19-47
and my tractor is a 917 276021.
Is there anything you have that would show if that bagger will fit
my 48” deck ?


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

The link to the chart came off one of their snow blower pages

I just checked the bagger pages and there is no chart like for the other attachments. But the deck size and tractor types are listed with the baggers they show but that may not help with an older bagger or tractor..

And another thing I have seen is attachment model numbers on the box they came in is not the same number shown on the web and used by Sears so the number given taken off Ebay may be a model number taken off the box and will not show at sears.

The number given would lead one to thing GT bagger 48" deck but that would be a total assumption.

Bob


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

I went and looked at it and I too can not see any numbers Sears uses to list the bagger that could be matched, maybe a call to Sears parts might shed some light on it.


----------



## MrCreosote (May 16, 2009)

cannot open link both in FF and IE7


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

under my hood is a decal that lists all the attachments and their number


----------

